# What is a space opera?



## Stargazer1976 (Dec 20, 2004)

I am fairly new to science fiction and would like to find out the meaning of some things I hear regularly. Such as  WHAT is a space opera?

Thanks


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 21, 2004)

A space opera is basically an action adventure in space, usually involving interstellar travel, space battles and so on. EE 'Doc' Smith's 'Skylark' books are among the earliest space operas. Gordon Dickson's Dorsai series, Larry Niven's Known Space books and the Man-Kzin Wars anthologies are also space operas. Asimov's Foundation books Iain Banks Culture series and Brin's Uplift series broadened the scope for the sub-genre. Current writers like Peter Hamilton, Ken MacLeod and others continue to tell stories that can be broadly classified as space operas for the emphasis on interstellar action and conflict. 


While 'space opera' began as a derisive tag for simplistic action sagas that happened to be set in space, the sub genre has since evolved into a complex, varied thing, perhaps most analogous to the epic fantasy strain in fantasy fiction.


----------



## D6Veteran (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's a pretty good definition that reinforces what knivesout is saying:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_opera


----------



## Quest (Dec 24, 2004)

I think originally the term has a derogatory meaning.  Now it's less of a slam for a production.  It's more in the classic Star Trek vein.  Actually I rarely hear the term "space opera" anymore.


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Dec 28, 2004)

I believe I can answer this one.

A lot of science fiction is based on what writers call 'contrived universes.' When you watch a film or tv show with Hollywood-type aliens in makeup jetting across the galaxy at light-speed, this is an example of a 'contrived universe.' If the book or show is nothing more than soap opera with aliens interacting with humans, this is an example of space opera, usually set in a contrived universe.


----------



## Quest (Dec 30, 2004)

I think that's a good definition of Space Opera.  Unfortunately, a lot of movies and TV shows end up in this category, including Buck Rogers and Battlestar Galactica.

Some Space Operas can be a little more thoughtful than others, but a lot of more recent SF shows fall into this category.


----------



## KennyLucius (Jan 3, 2005)

I know space opera is often a slam, but I love it.  It isn't like a "soap opera"--it's like an opera with the guys in codpieces and horned hats singing about matters of huge and awesome import. The main features are space battles, matters of galactic scale, and human drama.  Great stuff.

This is a space opera: Aristoi by Walter Jon Williams.

It's my favorite, and I hope it crosses your path some day.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2020)

The Expanse  fits that category.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd guess "space opera" was formed based on the model of "oat opera," another term for a western. oat opera - Wiktionary


----------



## Guttersnipe (Apr 14, 2020)

Star Wars? Nobody?


----------



## Boaz (Apr 14, 2020)

The scope can be epic.  Planets can be visited long after they've become irrelevant.  Just like threads.


----------



## CTRandall (Apr 14, 2020)

In space, no one can hear you sing.


----------



## Ravensirtis (May 14, 2020)

I'm glad i found this thread. I thought i had a rough understanding of the term but no i'm sure and have learned more about it. Thanks guys


----------



## .matthew. (May 14, 2020)

It's weird that my definition is different. I've always seen them as operas not because of the soap, but because of the theatre/music hall.

As in it's an epic, usually long, character driven story... set in space.

That seems to match up with a lot of the big writers in the genre too, like Peter Hamilton.

I wouldn't describe action packed shooty stuff as space opera at all either. Battlestar Galactica is I suppose potentially a space opera but done badly and more leaning towards space drama with action sequences (more akin to the thread's definition of a space soap opera I suppose).


----------



## Richard-Allen (May 25, 2020)

Space Opera is where science takes a backseat. Being able to travel at warp is what they suggest they can do. How do they stop this proposition, Inert carries you until some stops you from traveling forward. The belief that there are other beings who are there as well. UFO's do exist I know this. So, there are alien life forms there. So, that part is plausible. But warp is not. At least the way we currently see it being. If we were to fly at warp. We would be blind. Anything that is there will destroy us. Our sped would cause us not see anything, because it the speed of light.

Weapons are not as they would be. A laser would have to have a huge battery to use it, Almost the size of a spaceship if not larger.


----------



## Don (May 25, 2020)

Wilson Tucker coined the term in 1941. He suggests that three characteristics define space opera:
1. It involves a space-shop.
2. It's a yarn.
3. It tends to become 'hacky, grinding, stinking, outworn'; like westerns and domestic dramas, it often succumbs to formulaic plots an mediocrity.


----------



## Droflet (May 25, 2020)

For me Space Opera is, well, operatic. It's big, whereas a space adventure is generally a smaller undertaking. If you want huge space battles spread over a galaxy wide vista then space opera is for you.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 25, 2020)

E E  Doc Smith Lensman  books were  very influential in origins of Space Opera.


----------



## writeshiek33 (May 25, 2020)

Guttersnipe said:


> Star Wars? Nobody?


yes it is space opera but sometimes it can be categorised by some fantasy in space


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2020)

Something just occurred to me . In the film *The 5th Element,* you, have Bruce willis and company in space in on a galactic star liner watching an alien opera singer so, you in effect, have a real Opera taking place in a Space Opera.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2020)

Warhammer 40 K


----------



## Toby Frost (Sep 8, 2020)

I think it depends which bits. When I was writing for them, someone described the Imperial Guard stories as "Sven Hassel in space".


----------



## .matthew. (Sep 8, 2020)

I've always thought the 40k stuff was more pulp than space opera, but I only read a couple back when I was into the hobby so what do I know


----------



## Rodders (Sep 8, 2020)

I recommend the Gaunts Ghosts series by Dan Abnett. WH40K books, but really well done. More military fiction than Space Opera, though. Try them, Matthew. 

As for Space Opera, you can't go wrong with Iain M. Banks's Culture novels, or Neal Asher's Polity books.


----------

